
Scientists Want You to Give Them Money to Study Psychedelics - anythingnonidin
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/scientists-want-give-money-study-psychedelics/
======
anythingnonidin
I wonder why the NIH isn't funding the work. That does seem surprising.
Presumably due to stigma, but I'm not sure.

Still, a very promising field.

Also is surprising that no "burning man billionaires" seem to have eased their
fundraising issues. Larry and Sergey from Google, Eric Schmidt from Google,
Elon Musk, etc are all notorious burners, and burners are notorious for loving
psychedelic drugs. I guess there's a boundary between loving something and
wanting to contribute $10 million to get it approved as a medicine, though,
even if you are a billionaire.

